# Happy New Year to all!!



## retiredgrunt45 (31 Dec 2007)

*I would like to wish Happy New Year to all.*

A special thank You to Mike Bobbit who keeps this site up and running as well as he does and to the moderators for all their hard work in the past year for keeping us all on the straight and narrow.

And a special, thanks to Army Vern for wearing those chaps, *I love them chaps*, if you ever need a whip, I have a few that would go perfect with those chaps  

Like Dorothy said in the wizard of OZ, "there's no place like home"

Thank You.
Retiredgrunt.


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Dec 2007)

Yeah, Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## gaspasser (31 Dec 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen, this sounds like a proper place to add this bit.  On top of wishing everyone a Very Happy, Prosperous and Joyous New Year, I offer my New Year's resolution, it is not the usual quit smoking {which I've already done} or to go to the gym more {umm, NOT!} I could go with losing a pound or two {darn those good cooks at mirage}  but I wish to end the year the same way I came in...upright and smiling.
 8)


----------



## Hawk (31 Dec 2007)

Happy New Year to you all.

Have fun tonight, but be safe.

With all our best wishes -

Hawk and Family


----------



## NL_engineer (31 Dec 2007)

Happy New Years to all  :cheers:

Keep safe to those all those deployed

CHIMO


----------



## Haletown (31 Dec 2007)

BZ to the forum mngt for providing this interchange of ideas and thoughts on the CF.

And to all this who this day stand and serve, a special thank you for making the sacrifices you do to keep me and mine safe and sound.

Your efforts are truly appreciated.


----------



## Greymatters (31 Dec 2007)

Ditto, Happy New Year to all...


----------



## warspite (31 Dec 2007)

Have a happy new year everybody. ;D


----------



## Flip (31 Dec 2007)

> A special thank You to Mike Bobbit who keeps this site up and running as well as he does and to the moderators for all their hard work in the past year for keeping us all on the straight and narrow.



We'll take a cup of kindness yet, for Auld Lang Syne.


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Dec 2007)

The clock counts down to 2008 from Victoria to Peggy's Cove.

Happy New Year to all.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Rodahn (31 Dec 2007)

And a Happy New Year to all and sundry. I too would like to echo the previous sentiment for those deployed, "Keep safe guys and gals"

All the best to all military members, wherever they may be.

Chimo


----------



## X-mo-1979 (31 Dec 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> The clock counts down to 2008 from Victoria to Peggy's Cove.
> 
> Happy New Year to all.
> 
> ...



Umm...Maybe I missed something...isnt there that little island to the east of Peggy's cove.
New years in 1 hr from now on the cape outside ST.JOHNS NL.
I missed the fireworks at  paraliment tonight for the anniversary,however heading out after I talk to the family in NFLD.Downtown Ottawa by midnight!!


----------



## vonGarvin (31 Dec 2007)

Happy feast of Saint Silvester Marathon to one and all.


(And happy New Year, too!)

:cheers:


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Jan 2008)

Happy New Year to all, and all the best for 2008!  May the men and women who serve our nation be watched over as they do the County's bidding, both at home and abroad.

G2G


----------



## JAWS228 (1 Jan 2008)

WOooooooooooooooo happy new year to all, hope 2008 is coming in with much fanfare, booze and PARTYING! least partying that goes better then mine did..... 

*note: mods please feel free to delete this post, as I am currently on the sauce.......HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greymatters (1 Jan 2008)

Woohoo happy new year!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Jan 2008)

Happy New Year folks. Now go shut the blinds and turn off the T.V, radio, or whatever it is thats making that _thumping_ sound.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Jan 2008)

I'll add my belated Happy New Years wish to the list.

Thanks to the Staff for all the hours of work they put in here. You guys make this place run. Thanks to the subscribers who support the site and make sure we stay on the air.

Mostly, thanks to those who serve. You have my respect and gratitude for what you do. 


Happy New Year!
Mike


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Jan 2008)

I'll echo what Mike just said. The DS on here make this the best place on the web, bar none. And thanks to the rest of the subscribers on here, and those of you that donated money to get the new server up and running. And thanks to Mike himself for putting up with me getting the server set up and toiling with it whenever there is a problem, and getting new swag ^-^

But most importantly, thank you for those who are in the military. You do an exponential job, and I hope that I will soon be able to serve along side with you all.

Happy New Year everybody! 

:cheers:

Baker


----------



## AgentSmith (1 Jan 2008)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jan 2008)

A Happy, Healthy and Prosperous New Year to all!!!!


----------



## tkp_mack (6 Jan 2008)

Thanks to all those who made a difference or tried to or are trying to make one.
Thanks to all those who are serving – may you be safe.

May all of you be safe.
May the new year bring you and yours health.
May you all be blessed.


----------



## Jacqueline (7 Jan 2008)

Happy New Year to all! I enjoy the site because the people are smart!!!! It's always nice to read intelligent conversations. Thanks for all the info and news, it's ALWAYS worth the time!


----------

